# iJust 2 p-ing me off



## werner84 (4/4/16)

Hello there fellow vapers!

I got myself an iJust2 about 3 weeks ago. I'm pretty new to vaping as well, so I thought I might ask you experts for some advice. I changed the first coil last weekend, vaped about 2 weeks on the first one. I had to buy the 0.5 ohm coils because there was no stock on the 0.3 ohm. Not too impressed with it, doesn't taste the same as when I first got the device.
I don't chain vape, so in my own opinion I should get at least 2 weeks out of a coil. Into about my 3rd day of the new coil, this thing is starting to taste like crap. I keep getting that siff metallic taste and I get a lot of crackling sounds when I heat it up. I checked and the cotton is pretty wet. I'm not sure if it's the coil causing this or is the device just crap?

I would appreciate any help/suggestions.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/4/16)

Hi @werner84 
Did you prime your coil before you started using it? 
The crackling sound is normal so nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/4/16)

Also when you take a drag more or less how many seceonds do you pull for.
Because I see also what happens is sometimes you wanna get the same cloud production as the 0.3 coil on a 0.5 so one tends to pull for much longer.
I had that problem when I switched from the 0.3 to 0.5 .
Try taking shorter drags and see if it helps.


----------



## werner84 (4/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Also when you take a drag more or less how many seceonds do you pull for.
> Because I see also what happens is sometimes you wanna get the same cloud production as the 0.3 coil on a 0.5 so one tends to pull for much longer.
> I had that problem when I switched from the 0.3 to 0.5 .
> Try taking shorter drags and see if it helps.



Hey, thanks for the quick response!

Yes I did prime it, I definitely put enough juice on it, I made sure of it. I drag between 3 and 5 seconds as the 0.5 takes longer to heat up.


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/4/16)

No problem 
See if taking shorter drags helps.
Try cleaning your coil in some vodka by leaving it in overnight.
Sometimes residue does build up and sometimes one can get a dud coil.
Hopefully this helps bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## werner84 (4/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> No problem
> See if taking shorter drags helps.
> Try cleaning your coil in some vodka by leaving it in overnight.
> Sometimes residue does build up and sometimes one can get a dud coil.
> Hopefully this helps bud.



Awesome man, thanks a mill, gonna give it a shot and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

vodka wash kills the wicking capability. Such a PITA to wick after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/4/16)

@werner84 I had the same experience with the iJust2 coils. The 0.5 ohm coils just don't do what the 0.3 ohm coils can do and once you're used to the 0.3 the 0.5 simply won't cut it. The 0.5 gives a cooler vape, trying to get more out of it will just burn it out quicker, shorter drags is the way to go on these.

Oh and they don't seem to wick high vg juice as well as the 0.3s

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/4/16)

I agree with @BumbleBee For me the 0.5 ohm coils were terrible. Stick to the 0.3 ohm, they are much much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

I'm about to throw this device out the car window.

I was looking into the custom coil building thing and found this:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head
Which wire and cotton do you guys recommend to get the best experience?
I am considering:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/cotton-bacon-v2
and
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/nichrome-80-wire

I saw a nice vid on YT where a guy rebuilds a coild for the Melo 2 and doesn't look to be that difficult. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nightwalker (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> I'm about to throw this device out the car window.
> 
> I was looking into the custom coil building thing and found this:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head
> ...


Right. I'll stop you there. I have those ECR heads and I can build. Not to put you off but unless you have an ohm reader or a mod that can show you what ohms you firing at... Danger.
Secondly, its not as easy as you think it will be. I finally found a build that works well but to much effort, and if you make a mistake, coil will short continuously.
The stock coils are also random. I just had a 0.3 last me a week. Others two days. There's no consistenty with them. 
My Ijust2 is my secondary vape and I love it. So I deal with the niggles. But get building on a regulated mod first with an easy deck like a velocity style. Then try the ECR heads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> I'm about to throw this device out the car window.
> 
> I was looking into the custom coil building thing and found this:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head
> ...


Also nicrome wire is a waste in the Ijust2 as its not TC. Standard kanthal wire is what you need. 
As for cotton bacon. Its my favorite cotton.


----------



## Clouder (5/4/16)

@werner84 As I understood, the iJust2 is a great little device. Dude, my 2c would be to check out some youtube vids and *make sure* that _everything_ you are doing with your wick/building/filling is done correctly.

I also found in my own personal experience that shorter drags DRASTICALLY improves wick and coil life. 3 to 5 seconds is quite a long drag to be honest. Your coild should be RED HOT by that time and that WILLLLL cause your wick to get burned.


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

I have done quite a bit of reading about this. I have a multi-meter which would do the same as the ohm reader.
I just thought this would be the way to go seeing that these damn coils are 50 bucks a pop... this will work out so much more expensive than smoking lol.
If I do short burns then I get almost no vapour at all... Tell me though, if I get a device where you can regulate voltage etc. will that prevent the coil from burning red hot?


----------



## Clouder (5/4/16)

@werner84 no. The coil gets hotter and hotter the longer you keep the fire button depressed I would say it takes about 1.5seconds for the coil to start glowing REAL red at about 22 Watt... (I stand to be corrected) given, it will take longer to get this hot when there is a wick in it that's juiced up. The only way to prevent this is to go for a temperature control mod


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> I'm about to throw this device out the car window.
> 
> I was looking into the custom coil building thing and found this:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head
> ...


I bought that but it didn't work as well as the 0.3 ohm IMO. It's pretty hard to reach 0.3ohm with that coil.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (5/4/16)

@werner84 i have the ijust2 aswell and for a bit i vaped with the standard tank and the 0.3ohm coil nevertheless the .3ohm coil was horrible the throat hit was very harsh for me anyway..what i did was i bought the aspire cleito tank which comes a 0.4ohm clapton coil and man what a difference in vape and taste i want to get the .5ohm coil the ijust2 tank and see how that works


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> get building on a regulated mod first with an easy deck like a velocity style. Then try the ECR heads.


Bro, you have just confused the vape out of me haha. The only deck I can build is a deck of cards 
Do you have some links/pointers to elaborate on what you mean? Sorry for all the questions man, I appreciate everybody's help and input so far!


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Bro, you have just confused the vape out of me haha. The only deck I can build is a deck of cards
> Do you have some links/pointers to elaborate on what you mean? Sorry for all the questions man, I appreciate everybody's help and input so far!


Ah you never have to be sorry for questions on this forum, that is why it is awesome!

Some mods are regulated, meaning they have built-in protection. So if you mess up a build, there are measures in place so that it doesn't blow up in your face. The general consensus is that if you are going to start building coils (a logical step, because they are expensive), you get one of these mods that will safeguard you.

The "velocity style" is a certain setup, that is really easy to get started on, consisting of two posts with two holes in each. Like on this tank...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/aromamizer-v2-3ml

Ask as many questions as you need!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Bro, you have just confused the vape out of me haha. The only deck I can build is a deck of cards
> Do you have some links/pointers to elaborate on what you mean? Sorry for all the questions man, I appreciate everybody's help and input so far!


Are you in a position to buy another device, or do you really need to work with this one!


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Are you in a position to buy another device, or do you really need to work with this one!


Well, if I can get away with "fixing" this one that would be great, but if I need to invest into something better, I am willing to get proper gear.


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Ah you never have to be sorry for questions on this forum, that is why it is awesome!
> 
> Some mods are regulated, meaning they have built-in protection. So if you mess up a build, there are measures in place so that it doesn't blow up in your face. The general consensus is that if you are going to start building coils (a logical step, because they are expensive), you get one of these mods that will safeguard you.
> 
> ...


I have heard about this "drip tip" as well, also a bit confusing. With the tank you linked, does it have to be dripped or are the coils and cotton saturated in the juice seeing that there is a tank?


----------



## segal (5/4/16)

Have you tried the aspire triton clapton coil.
Is a nice in between coil, between the 0.3 and 0.5. Its produces decent vape and flavor and lasts much longer than the eleaf 0.3
The only thing is that its slightly longer and sometimes loosens when you unscrew your tank to fill it but i simply check its tight during every refill
http://vaperite.co.za/product/aspire-triton-coils/


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Well, if I can get away with "fixing" this one that would be great, but if I need to invest into something better, I am willing to get proper gear.


I would personally recommend then getting something like the Topbox Mini Kit...

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/kanger-topbox-mini (Check the classifieds for something similar maybe?)

I have the older version of this and I still use it despite acquiring much fancier gear! You can buy coils, and you can learn to make them. It will read your builds (ohms) and is regulated in all the right ways. There is an amazing thread on here somewhere guiding you through the whole thing (the older version, this newer one allows for more advanced TC IF you want!), which I can track down if you need.

I sometimes feel compelled to get myself another one of these, just for the lols.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> I have heard about this "drip tip" as well, also a bit confusing. With the tank you linked, does it have to be dripped or are the coils and cotton saturated in the juice seeing that there is a tank?


The drip tip refers to the part that you put your lips on. The tank I linked was a poor choice, it was just to highlight something else (the velocity build deck). I think you may be confusing "drip tip" with a "dripper", you don't want a dripper at this point in time, that is the one where you saturate the coils and no tank. You want to look at RBAs (Rebuildable Atomisers) or RTAs (Rebuildable Tank Atomisers) when browsing the vendors.


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Here is the thread!

This thread single-handedly changed my life man! (Also records my first-ever post on ECIGSSA!)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> The drip tip refers to the part that you put your lips on. The tank I linked was a poor choice, it was just to highlight something else (the velocity build deck). I think you may be confusing "drip tip" with a "dripper", you don't want a dripper at this point in time, that is the one where you saturate the coils and no tank. You want to look at RBAs (Rebuildable Atomisers) or RTAs (Rebuildable Tank Atomisers) when browsing the vendors.


Ah ok! I confused the two terms there. Thank you very much, will look into this for sure. Anybody want to buy an iJust 2? HAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Ah ok! I confused the two terms there. Thank you very much, will look into this for sure. Anybody want to buy an iJust 2? HAHA


Even though you gave it a bashing on this thread, you should try put up a classified, in the right hands it is still a great device. I'm off for the night, but sure someone else will step-up and help if you need any more answers tonight! It is super-confusing to start off with, and you will get frustrated at times. Work through it, ask questions! We sometimes forget that not everyone knows all the right abbreviations and rules etc, we all had the same questions when we started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## werner84 (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Even though you gave it a bashing on this thread, you should try put up a classified, in the right hands it is still a great device. I'm off for the night, but sure someone else will step-up and help if you need any more answers tonight! It is super-confusing to start off with, and you will get frustrated at times. Work through it, ask questions! We sometimes forget that not everyone knows all the right abbreviations and rules etc, we all had the same questions when we started.


Thank you, really appreciate it. Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/4/16)

Buy yourself a subtank for urgent I just and u will be happy 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (5/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Thank you, really appreciate it. Have a good one


@Stosta answered the questions like a boss. Sorry, I was offline. I personally love my Ijust2. Its always with me. As I said. Coils are niggles but I live with it.
And the subox is a great starting point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## werner84 (6/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I personally love my Ijust2. Its always with me. As I said. Coils are niggles but I live with it.
> And the subox is a great starting point.


Have you ever had the .5ohm coils? I just changed the coil, soaked it in juice but I still have that crappy metallic taste in my mouth after each pull. I only vape for 2 seconds now, not getting that much vape but still getting siff taste. I have 2 different juices and I've used it from the beginning. My wife is still on her first .3ohm coil and hers tastes way better. I'm having such bad luck with mine...


----------



## Dr Phil (6/4/16)

Dude value for money this device is unbelievable. Just went on a 2 week honey moon did not wanna take my big devices as I was in and out of South Africa. My Ijust even went into the sea a good dry off and she was good. For R625 I can promise u that u won't find a device to match it for that price. Also something to keep in mind u get what you pay for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## werner84 (6/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Buy yourself a subtank for urgent I just and u will be happy


Hey bud, thanks for the info. So this will work on the iJust 2?
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...l-atomizer-clearomizer-large-volume-tank.html
or
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/kanger-subtank-mini-v2
What do you guys think of this? Will it be worth while getting this instead of forking out 2k for a whole new kit?


----------



## Caveman (6/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Have you ever had the .5ohm coils? I just changed the coil, soaked it in juice but I still have that crappy metallic taste in my mouth after each pull. I only vape for 2 seconds now, not getting that much vape but still getting siff taste. I have 2 different juices and I've used it from the beginning. My wife is still on her first .3ohm coil and hers tastes way better. I'm having such bad luck with mine...



Go and buy the 0.3ohm coils. I had the exact same experience. I had the 0.5ohm ones in, burnt out 3 in one week and got that burnt anus taste so heavily. I just went out and got more of the 0.3ohm coils and all my problems went away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## werner84 (6/4/16)

Caveman said:


> Go and buy the 0.3ohm coils. I had the exact same experience. I had the 0.5ohm ones in, burnt out 3 in one week and got that burnt anus taste so heavily. I just went out and got more of the 0.3ohm coils and all my problems went away.


 burnt anus taste
I hear you man, problem is, I can't find the 0.3 coils anywhere local. They've been out of stock for a while now and I'm getting piiiiissed.


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Hey bud, thanks for the info. So this will work on the iJust 2?
> http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...l-atomizer-clearomizer-large-volume-tank.html
> or
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/kanger-subtank-mini-v2
> What do you guys think of this? Will it be worth while getting this instead of forking out 2k for a whole new kit?


Why don't you look at the for sale threads there were some nice kits for sale at 1k plus minus

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (6/4/16)

werner84 said:


> burnt anus taste
> I hear you man, problem is, I can't find the 0.3 coils anywhere local. They've been out of stock for a while now and I'm getting piiiiissed.



Haha that's the only way to put it. You probably know what I'm talking about. Have to have experienced it to understand it. 

Check out http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJust2-5PACK-COILS-0.3ohm they seem to have stock. Not sure where you are located but see if there is a VapeKing agent/shop near you, they usually have stock. Since I bought my Griffin RTA I haven't touched my IJust2 tanks in 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Have you ever had the .5ohm coils? I just changed the coil, soaked it in juice but I still have that crappy metallic taste in my mouth after each pull. I only vape for 2 seconds now, not getting that much vape but still getting siff taste. I have 2 different juices and I've used it from the beginning. My wife is still on her first .3ohm coil and hers tastes way better. I'm having such bad luck with mine...


Personal opinion follows. The 0.5 coil is the worst thing they ever produced and the guys that make them should be dragged down a street of broken glass.
The 0.3.. Balls to the walls good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/16)

0.3 ohm is the best. Use it on my iJust2, Melo2 and now my Melo3 mini. The 0.5ohm is utter crap. Just bought a 5 pack from VapeClub for cheaper than anyone else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (6/4/16)

Think it's called the Playboy brand of ecigs or something like that, they use the older style sigelei ares coils and they come in 0.2 ohm versions. Best vape i've ever had on an ijust2 tank. Maybe someone here knows of a local source of those coils. Just amazing coils those.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## werner84 (6/4/16)

ET said:


> Think it's called the Playboy brand of ecigs or something like that, they use the older style sigelei ares coils and they come in 0.2 ohm versions. Best vape i've ever had on an ijust2 tank. Maybe someone here knows of a local source of those coils. Just amazing coils those.


Wow really? We have a Playboy stand in Cresta Mall here. I will go have a look and see if they have it, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Caveman (6/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Personal opinion follows. The 0.5 coil is the worst thing they ever produced and *the guys that make them should be dragged down a street of broken glass.*
> The 0.3.. Balls to the walls good



Thanks, I needed to choke on my vape laughing at that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## werner84 (6/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> 0.3 ohm is the best. Use it on my iJust2, Melo2 and now my Melo3 mini. The 0.5ohm is utter crap. Just bought a 5 pack from VapeClub for cheaper than anyone else.


I just ordered the 0.3ohm. These guys are way cheaper than the other stores. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/4/16)

Hey bud.
Sorry haven't replied for a while but all the good folk Here I see sorted you out.
Good decision in getting those .3 coils.
Once you get them keep us updateded on how your vape is working out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/16)

werner84 said:


> I just ordered the 0.3ohm. These guys are way cheaper than the other stores. Thank you!


Pleasure dude. Happy Vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## werner84 (8/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud.
> Sorry haven't replied for a while but all the good folk Here I see sorted you out.
> Good decision in getting those .3 coils.
> Once you get them keep us updateded on how your vape is working out.


Hey! No worries man. I'm glad to report that I got the 0.3 coils today and OMG, what a pleasure to vape again! I literally stopped vaping for a few days because of the siff 0.5 coils. Thank you all!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Hey! No worries man. I'm glad to report that I got the 0.3 coils today and OMG, what a pleasure to vape again! I literally stopped vaping for a few days because of the siff 0.5 coils. Thank you all!



Awesome stuff bud. That's what I like to hear.
Happy vaping bud and...
Vape on...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## korn1 (14/4/16)

Sorry for the necro  Mate at the office bought the Eleaf Ijust 2 and says he starts vaping on it and after a while it stops working (still on but no vape) and then gets really hot :/ Starts working again after a while ?


----------



## werner84 (14/4/16)

Sounds like a defective product to me... Has he replaced the coil just to see if it still does the same?


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

werner84 said:


> Hello there fellow vapers!
> 
> I got myself an iJust2 about 3 weeks ago. I'm pretty new to vaping as well, so I thought I might ask you experts for some advice. I changed the first coil last weekend, vaped about 2 weeks on the first one. I had to buy the 0.5 ohm coils because there was no stock on the 0.3 ohm. Not too impressed with it, doesn't taste the same as when I first got the device.
> I don't chain vape, so in my own opinion I should get at least 2 weeks out of a coil. Into about my 3rd day of the new coil, this thing is starting to taste like crap. I keep getting that siff metallic taste and I get a lot of crackling sounds when I heat it up. I checked and the cotton is pretty wet. I'm not sure if it's the coil causing this or is the device just crap?
> ...


Put a subtank on your ijust2, running 2 with stubby connectors. Loving them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## werner84 (14/4/16)

That looks sick bro, will definitely try it out sometime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

